# Online Spetsnaz Manual



## RMACKD

Here is a link to a Spetsnaz manual. Unfortunately the text is in Russian but the pictures are interesting. The art seems to be a mix of boxing, wrestling and sambo. The site also has things taken from other books and has video clips of Russian soldiers training in Hand to hand combat.


----------



## Baytor

Link please.


----------



## RMACKD

www.vrazvedka.ru/main/lea...book.shtml


----------



## Woody

Hey there

 This is not a Spets manual but I thought it was interesting and way cool! I think it is the same text as is being presented on Arkadiy's website. It is a book by a former Soviet Military Officer.

http://www.spetsnaz.com.br/

 Warmest regards
 Woody


----------



## Cruentus

That's cool. If someone took the trouble of translating the manual to English, I'd buy one.

 :ultracool


----------



## Samurai

I used http://babelfish.altavista.com to translate the manuel.  The Introduction says

"Unique, only in its kind teaching aid, which describes the one-piece system of the preparation of body and spirit of troop intelligence officer, based on the experience of World War II.
The book repeatedly was cited, as a rule, without the reference of the author.
It is republished for the first time after 1945"

Thanks,
Jeremy Bays


----------



## Oleg

Tulisan said:
			
		

> That's cool. If someone took the trouble of translating the manual to English, I'd buy one.
> 
> :ultracool


Here you go
http://babelfish.altavista.com/babelfish/trurl_pagecontent?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.vrazvedka.ru%2Fmain%2Flearning%2Frazvedka%2Fbook01-bulochko%2Fbook.shtml&lp=ru_en


----------



## leomel pino

Thanks For The Link Lads, What Would The World Be Without You Lads.


----------

